# 3 days in work and this place goes Nutts!!!



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I've been back in work for 3 days after 6 months off and I miss one of the most amuzing threads in tt-f history.

Ya beggers, I'm jacking in my contract tomorrow and going back to fulltime forum fun!

Good fun everyone, hope everyone involved takes the advice....calm down dear, its just a forum...for once I agree with Tim :lol: (just kidding fella :wink: )


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I'm telling on you! Your using your employers computer and reading and playing on the forum in your employers time ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *spank* you naughty boy* !  :wink: and let's hope 'Uncle Albert' isn't your employer   :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I'm telling on you! Your using your employers computer and reading and playing on the forum in your employers time ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *spank* you naughty boy* !  :wink: and let's hope 'Uncle Albert' isn't your employer   :wink:


It's okay - he's a senior forum member so his employer can't complain.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Whereas if you're new then you are liable to get sacked!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TeeHee, youve been told stop posting until your a established member! Don't make us tell you again


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Now that's afact! :wink:


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

```
Csn I just post in little letters and gradually make them bigger?
```


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

```
Can I just post in little letters and gradually make them bigger?
```


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Teehee said:


> ```
> Can I just post in little letters and gradually make them bigger?
> ```


Obviously not... :lol:


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Take 3

On the bright side my post count is improving with each balls up!


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

It worked.

35...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

omen666 said:


> I've been back in work for 3 days after 6 months off and I miss one of the most amuzing threads in tt-f history.
> 
> Ya beggers, I'm jacking in my contract tomorrow and going back to fulltime forum fun!
> 
> Good fun everyone, hope everyone involved takes the advice....calm down dear, its just a forum...for once I agree with Tim :lol: (just kidding fella :wink: )


Ditto what with Aol [smiley=rifle.gif] and various other probs i've just caught up on all the fun, talk about ROFLMAO,

Which reminds me should'nt Lord V have returned from exile by now, I miss his comments, hope he has'nt gone for good


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Which reminds me should'nt Lord V have returned from exile by now, I miss his comments, hope he has'nt gone for good


I think he should be back Sunday or Monday.

Vlastan, [smiley=weneedyou.gif] m'lord.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

silkman said:


> I think he should be back Sunday or Monday.
> 
> Vlastan, [smiley=weneedyou.gif] m'lord.


He won't  Niko mailed me to say >:-((Â£%$^&%*>:-(((
No way he'll be back on this forum. He want's to delete his ID


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

What did I miss??


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

School playtime. :roll:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> > I think he should be back Sunday or Monday.
> ...


Lucky guy - he's finally got his life back


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That'll make Jampott the biggest post whore on this site. I wonder how proud he'll be.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> That'll make Jampott the biggest post whore on this site. I wonder how proud he'll be.


Has anybody else noticed how nice he is these days?

love is a wonderful thing :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I always thought he was a nice guy, But then, i didnt know him before cupid struck him with his arrow 

As for V he will be back he wont be able to resist the temptation


----------

